

5th U.S. circuit court of appeals says no warrant needed for cellphone info - Suraj-Sun
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/court-says-no-warrant-needed-cellphone-info

======
mtgx
This is insane. Have they co-opted the judges, too? I was thinking that even
if the Congress and the president have gone insane, at least US has a decent
justice system, and the judges will pull back on the surveillance state. But I
guess I was wrong.

We're basically enabling societies that are worse than Stasi Germany when it
comes to surveillance, and we're doing it all "legally" because Congress, the
president and judges all agree to it.

But do the _people_ really want to live in a world with such little to no
privacy, of everything they ever say or do? Even in an age of Facebook, I have
a hard time believing this is what the people really want.

